# Odyssey Hazard Nabe/Freilauf Wartung



## Rembert (6. Dezember 2018)

Hallo zusammen

Hab meinem Sohn ein BMX gekauft. Gebraucht aber mit guten Parts. Der kleine Mann fährt gern Dirt und evtl darum geht der Antrieb nicht mehr so wie erwartet. Die Kurbel läuft beim vorwärts schieben mit. Und manchmal sogar wenn man die Füße auf den Pedalen hat. Wird am Freilauf liegen, schätze ich...

Frage: Kann man den aufmachen und warten? Mit Bremsenreiniger spülen und danach fetten/ölen? Oder ersetzt man den Freilauf einfach durch einen neuen? Da muss ich dann aber den richtigen finden zwecks Gewinde etc. oder? Zähne weis ich grad nicht auswendig glaube 11...

Bin technisch bei Achse/Lager nicht bewandert. Vielleicht kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben?

Grüße
R


----------



## Akai (9. Dezember 2018)

Erstmal checken, ob nicht die Kette einfach zu hart gespannt ist. Wenn es wirklich der Freilauf ist, kann man den problemlos abnehmen und inspizieren, säubern und ggbfls ganz leicht nachfetten (ich würde wenn eher Kettenöl anstatt Lagerfett nehmen).
Den Freilauf gibts auch als Ersatzteil, der wird einfach aufgesteckt und mit der Kontermutter fixiert. Alles wirklich easy beim BMX.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rembert (10. Dezember 2018)

Merci. Werde mich also an der Wartung versuchen. Wenn ein Tausch mal notwendig wäre: braucht ne Odyssey Hazard einen besonderen Freilauf? Im Laden ums Eck wurde mit gesagt "so zwischen 100-150€" bei Kunstform sehe ich Teile ab 30,-€


----------



## Akai (10. Dezember 2018)

https://parano-garage.de/ODYSSEY-Cassette-Hub-Driver

Ich seh aber gerade, dass die Hazard Nabe auch nicht mehr im Programm ist. Ausserdem gabs noch ne sehr frühe Baureihe V1? für die es evt keine Ersatzteile gibt.
Wenn du dir unsicher bist, lass dich unbedingt in einem richtigen BMX Laden beraten, andere Händler, auch solche mit MTB Fokus, haben leider sehr oft keine Ahnung von der Materie.


----------

